# photography business in dubai



## erikerxon (Apr 11, 2013)

hello,


me and my wife (american) currently are living in london. we are planning to relocate to dubai and here in london i'm events (corporate, birthdays, weddings, nightclubs, concerts, christenings, runways, fashion shows, etc) photographer, i do actors headshots and lookbooks in studio too. hence she is moving to dubai i'm moving too and wanna move my photography business. question: how difficult is it to open a limited company or at least to get a self-employed licence? in genera with my speciality i don't need a studio or office or any premises (for now, later on i can rent a studio or so). i found out already that we both don't need visas to live in dubai, work permits only. i can't be stuck in a freezone or so, as i understand, as a photographer can be hired to work in any part of dubai.

so: how much it cost? how difficult it is? to start self-employed or ltd? and how do locals accept foreigners? (in terms of getting jobs etc)

my wife has PR experience in entertainment industry, especially in film industry, she worked over 3 years with Warner Bros in LA, has a thatre degree, her CV is very impressive for her age. any advices where/what agencies/headhunters she could contact for PR/marketing position in film/entertainment industry?



any info is welcome.
thank you.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well you would need to set up your own company and to do that, it has to be done in a freezone, so you don't have a choice in that matter. It doesn't matter which one though.

Personally, I think you need to do a bit of research, I hate to say it, but photographers and companies such as the one you want to start are a dime a dozen here and you'd be competing with people who are already established in the market here.

Similar with your wife's experience also. It's a small market and competition is fierce.

There are only a few production companies here and they tend to hire on an adhoc/per project basis.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

One of you at least will need a visa. You can't buy a car, rent a house, open a bank account without one. If you can be a "self employed" photographer on a freezone license. Fujairah freezone actively markets itself to creatives like yourself.

I think for your wife, it would be a very backward step coming here career wise.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> I think for your wife, it would be a very backward step coming here career wise.


I'd agree with that. The industry just isn't here, although it is growing, but people who have knowledge of the region and the industry here obviously have a greater advantage.

Filmworks is the company that usually deals with all the big film productions that come here, but they have few full time staff and everyone else is hired per project on a freelance basis.

I would suggest the way to go, would be to set up a freezone company, then both you and your wife can have visas through that. But it will be a tough ride. Clients do not pay on time here. Most of the photographers I know, use small things as their bread and butter, weddings, events etc, because the big projects where you get the big money take months to pay up.

You really need to think about this. If you currently both have good jobs and earn a decent wage, I would think twice.


----------



## erikerxon (Apr 11, 2013)

hmmm, doesnt sound promising  LoL
lets say she get a job in events marketing company (not movies) and I set up a company in Fujairah. i believe i'm gonna have a long way to go (if it will happen).
how much does it cost? and how big competition is there, comparing to london? here, i went through a lot, so it doesn't really scare me but I'd like to know what would I have to go through.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well for a start take a look at Fujairah Freezone for info about the freezone and the various options.

There's this wonderful thing called 'google' and if you type 'photography companies dubai' or 'photographers dubai' a huge list comes up!

Events and marketing is a fiercely competitive industry here aswell, and there are some very good companies and many very bad ones. Again, do a search for info.


----------



## erikerxon (Apr 11, 2013)

thanks, i will do so. i believe these big marketing companies would really like to have american on board, especially movie production comps as it's very convenient to have someone with personal contacts with WB bosses and related with them other big production companies in LA and NY. 
me, i was googling about photography already, i will see how it will go, my plan A still try to see and manage to open own company, plan B, i will try to find maybe a studio or photography company and get a position there, plan C, i will need to take out my masters diploma in engineering out of the drawer and do some engineering (i was programming microchips and was a project manager in engineering/it company) or IT (sys admin, it maintenance) again or even do advertising design (i had ads company before photography), while i figure out what i can do regarding photography.
i'm very multiskilled, i should survive, i guess 

could you please share with me a list of good job agencies/headhunters in entertainment (film industry, class A event management, communication/publicity, PA of sheikhs for example for my wife and engineering/it fields for me? it would reeeeally help as google is useless here.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

May I ask what is your motivation to move to Dubai? Sounds like it will be a step down for both of you.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

erikerxon said:


> could you please share with me a list of good job agencies/headhunters in entertainment (film industry, class A event management, communication/publicity, PA of sheikhs for example for my wife and engineering/it fields for me? it would reeeeally help as google is useless here.


To be honest there really aren't any that specialise in that field, and as you would well know with virtually anything media related, it's who you know, not necessarily what you know.

Look up Filmworks and speak to the guys there, as I said they are the primary company that works on the majority of movies that are shot in the UAE. 

Filmworks - Film Production Service in Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Doha, Beirut, Cape Town & Los Angeles - if you can speak to a couple of the guys there, I'm sure they will give you some advice and point you in the right direction, they're pretty approachable.

With regards to events and entertainment companies: Flash, Done Events, Livenation are probably the biggest 3.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

erikerxon said:


> and how big competition is there, comparing to london? here, i went through a lot, so it doesn't really scare me but I'd like to know what would I have to go through.


Events marketing is a lot bigger and more realistic field than movies, though without middles east experience she may have to take a step down initially though.

Your biggest problem here will be competition from other photographers of nationalities taking jobs for fees you couldn't afford to contemplate. Especially nightclubs shots, red carpet, photo wall rubbish.



erikerxon said:


> i believe these big marketing companies would really like to have american on board, especially movie production comps as it's very convenient to have someone with personal contacts with WB bosses and related with them other big production companies in LA and NY.


You would think that but the reality is nobody will give an arse.


----------



## kellyharvarde (Mar 13, 2014)

As Dubai got worldwide attention and one beautiful tourist spot also; tourist often look up for photographers who can create beautiful portfolio, click amazing photographs and much more. If you want to setup photography business, hopefully, can get the business growth in much less time.


----------

